# ebay not mine but I know these are tough to come by Mcmx406 w/meters



## malcris (Feb 4, 2010)

Mcintosh Mx406 CD In Dash Receiver & Mcintosh MPM4000 power output meters- Mcintosh Mx406 CD In Dash Receiver & Mcintosh MPM4000 power output meters- - eBay (item 160713333977 end time Jan-16-12 07:40:17 PST)


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

thanks I got high bid now


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well now I know not to bid on it as you deserve it. Just let us know show it is when you get it please.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

DAT said:


> thanks I got high bid now


Curious, seeing that the auction is over did you end-up with the HU.


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Nope didn't win. It's ok, it's not as nice sounding as my Panny Bottlehead


----------



## malcris (Feb 4, 2010)

sorry for posting this here, wouldn't post in ebay section


----------

